# What class would my bully be considered?



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

I didnt know about the dog shows until after i got my boy but i was wondering what you guys thought? and what class would he go in the ABKC? i understand he might not be show quality im just looking for feedback thanks!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Depends on his height.Looks to be a larger standard,maybee xl? XL is 20" and over for males,Standard is 17-20".Good looking boy either way around.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks standard to me


----------



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

he is between 23 and 24 inches tall so im guessing that would make him an xl right?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes he is XL.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

word, hes XL Class


----------



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If you go to a show then have the judge or ABKC rep wicket your dog so you will know the correct class to go into.


----------

